# UK Mk6 Golf 1.6 Diesel Drain Plug Access



## overthetop (Jul 30, 2011)

I have seen a writeup and a video clip on another forum on how to change engine oil and filter on a VW Golf diesel engine.

What was interesting is that the engine under cover in the video appeared to have a cutout in it allowing access to the drain plug without the need to remove the whole of the under cover.

Has anyone found that to be the case on their Golf?


----------

